# Vaude Aquarius 2 turning green



## dillwill (Aug 6, 2012)

So I have had a vaude hydro pack for 6 months and its been great, until today. I rode the other day and left the water in it, well I got the pack out to clean it and the pack has a green tint to it now. I clean in after I use it and have thrown it in the freezer a few times. I tried cleaning it with dish soap and the green won't go away. What should I do now? Is there any reversing this?

Edit: I use only brita filtered water in my pack.


----------



## dillwill (Aug 6, 2012)

So to answer my own question: the green color is not bacteria! Due to condensation on the bladder soaking into the inner lining on my pack, the color bled onto my bladder appearing to be bacteria. The lining is a neon yellow/green. I figured this would be good info to pass on.


----------

